# Best Way To Package CP Soap For Sale



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Strange Question,

But for some reason I always thought that melt and pour soaps were best wrapped in plastic and CP or HP soaps wrapped in something 'breathable'.


What is your experience for CP or HP soaps and how should they best wrapped for sale.
Box
Plastic (shrink wrap) 
Something Else

I don't do melt and pour so i'm only interested in learning the best methods to package CP soaps for sale in a store where your not present.  

Since I'm getting items ready to take to a local craft consignment shop that we have in our little bitty little town.   We are lucky to have it and people come from all over to shop there.   So I'm wondering what is the best way to package my soaps when I take them up there.

I'm not overly fond of the cigar band alone because of people touching the product without buying it.

thanks a bunch !!!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 16, 2007)

I use shrink wrap over a 3 sided cigar band.  I posted pics somewhere recently.

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## PhillipJ (Dec 16, 2007)

How long should it be cured before shrink wrapping?   Let's say 33% water discount.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

I read somewhere that you cut your own from a roll,  I think it was on the other soap packaging thread.

could you share your source where you buy your roll of shrink wrap?  
If you buy it online. 

Do you just cut it and wrap it sorta like a package and use clear tape and then add the heat to shrink it?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 16, 2007)

Yup!  I buy it by the 1300 foot long roll.  I use the 4inch wide 100 ga. tubing.  I use a guilitine paper cutter and cut each one 4-1/2 inches long.  I just place the 3-sided cigar band on the bar, then insert into the middle of the shrink wrap sleeve, then hit it for about 5 seconds with the heat gun.  No taping involved!  Since it shrinks 40% in all directions, it covers over the whole bar and about 50% of each end, leaving just enough to let it breath.

I don't shrink wrap until at least 4 to 5 weeks old even using a 33% lye solution.  I use a Wal-Mart heat gun that cost $20.00.  Each cut sleeve, I have 1/4 of 1 cent into as cost!  With my ink, printing 4 labels in the landscape format, even using printed paper that is nicer, I have less than 15 cents per wrapped bar in materials!  I bought mine from a company in Kansas City, MO. But a better place is U-Line.  I'll get the web Addy and add it to this post!

ETA:  Here is the direct link to the 4" heat shrink tubing.  It is great!

http://www.uline.com/ProductDetail.asp? ... 6&ref=2406

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Ahhhhhhh so you don't completely cover it, so the ends remain open a bit.......

less fuss as well.......

THANKS !!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

THANK YOU PAUL !!!!!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 16, 2007)

Your so very welcome! :wink: 

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh and I found where Paul posted his picts so i quoted him then cut it out to paste here so others can see his work, it looks awesome and profesional !!!!

Hope you don't mind...... 





			
				Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> I use a cigar band under shrink wrap I cut from a 1300 foot long role.  Here is a picture....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PhillipJ (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Paul.  Leaving the ends open is good.  At least it can be sniffed that way.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 16, 2007)

You're right Phillip! 8)   Customers can smell it, air can get to it ad the bar can continue to breath and thus won't get the paper oil covered or with glycerin!  Another thing, the customer can handle the bar without getting the label dirty or touching the soap!  These are all good selling points.

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## Gayle (Dec 17, 2007)

*Shrink Wrap*

Paul, is there a certain way to use the heat gun?  Do you start in the front, then the back or what order works best for you?  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 17, 2007)

Later this week, I'll be wrapping some salt bars and I'll post a step-by-step tutorial from printing 4 labels on a page and cutting them out to folding the label, placing the 3-sided label over the bar and the way I center the bar in the sleeve and where and how I start the heat to make it all come out nice!  

It will be toward the end of the week as I am too busy this week in the TOG Shop to have any time. :shock:   

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

I'll be watching for that as well Paul....... 


do you print your own labels or do you "have them printed" by someone else?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 17, 2007)

I buy the really nice printed paper at Hobby Lobby when it's on sale for 1/2 price.  Normally it's .25 cents per sheet.  I bought 100 sheets a few weeks ago for $12.50  I print it on a ink jet Brother MFC and print in the "Landscape Mode, getting 4 labels per page.  I'll show that, too!  Hobby Lobby has 100's of printed paper 8-1/2 X 11"

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## CPSoaper (Dec 17, 2007)

I do it a bit different than Paul. I buy the shrink bands from MMS. On the band, I put a clear label on the front and one one the back.  The shrink bands leave the ends open too.    I package my soaps like this that I make in my slab mold. 

When I make soap in my log mold, it is too big for the shrink bands. So, I wrap the soap with corrugated paper which is tied with raffia and a folded hang tag. 

You can get very creative in your packing and have so much fun with it.


----------



## Gayle (Dec 17, 2007)

*Shrink Wrap*

Paul, you are the best!!!!!!


----------



## Susansabrina (Dec 20, 2007)

I have not sold any soap but I have given lots away as gifts.  I have found that wrapping the bar in freezer paper works well.  I print off custom labels from my computer and stick them on the bars wrapped package style (plasticy side in and just secured with a bit of raffia/string/ribbon) works very well and looks nice.


----------



## gallerygirl (Dec 21, 2007)

I like the shrink wrapped bars myself.  Thanks for sharing all the info everyone.  k


----------



## Kim Pyrros (Jan 29, 2019)

Guest said:


> Oh and I found where Paul posted his picts so i quoted him then cut it out to paste here so others can see his work, it looks awesome and profesional !!!!
> 
> Hope you don't mind......


Nice


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 29, 2019)

Kim Pyrros said:


> Nice


This post is 12 years old.  Please don't pull up old threads.  If you find an old thread that is helpful, you are welcome to start a new thread and link to the old one.   The OP you quoted hasn't been here in years. 
Thank you!


----------



## Kim Pyrros (Jan 29, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> For the most part I do the same as Paul but I use flat shrink bags that are pretty inexpensive from Papermart, of course I will call so do not pay shipping. Shipping on one box would not really be cost effective. I have also used the sleeve roll which Papermart also carries, and it works well. I also have my labels inside the shrink wrap.
> 
> Oops I did not check the date of the post, sorry


I did it too.  I am going to make a new post I guess


----------



## lsg (Jan 29, 2019)

I like soap boxes with windows.  That way the customer can see the soap without opening the box.  I make my own labels for the boxes.


----------



## Alien (Feb 25, 2019)

Wow! All of this info is SO helpful Thanks everyone. Even tho I do not sell  y soaps yet, I have been exploring ways to present them. Ways that are not too time consuming, allow “smelling”, look good allow a customer to see the soap and are not too pricey.Seems like shrink wrap checks all of these boxes...wonder if it is biodegradable...


----------

